# Looking for safe cycling route from Orange County Great Park to downtown Los Angeles



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

I know the one proposed by Google Maps is to go south to Pacific Coast Highway and then go north on the Los Angeles River Bicycle Path.

But I want to avoid going so far south at the start of the route. I want to travel along the I-5 to minimize the distance.

So I switched the map from cycling to walking, and get a route alongside the I-5, but with a lot of stops and turns along the way.

The walking route is 45 miles while the cycling route via PCH and Los Angeles River Bicycle Path is 60 miles. Hence there is a big difference in distance.

Is there an alternative that someone can suggest? I'm fine with riding on rough tar top mixed with concrete in the bad neighborhoods. I've done it in the past, didn't crash, and it's not the end of the world.


----------



## EvanAlmighty (Aug 27, 2013)

Is this for a commute? I ride from Irvine to Redondo Beach and I can tell you that PCH up through LA River path is probably the safest. From OC great park I would take Sand Canyon>Jeffrey>SD River Trail>Back Bay>PCH. Once you get to Long Beach, you can take Ocean Blvd. or stay on the beach trail as the map suggested. I would not take Anaheim St or even 7th St. There's very little room to ride and you'll run into a ton of red lights.

The path suggested is longer, but it's flatter than Cameron Diaz and there's no traffic light so you should be able to make up the time no problem. The only other alternative I can see is taking the San Gabriel River trail from seal beach and then cut across somewhere up in Walnut area. I also looked at the walking path and that just looks like a mess. It's shorter, but it goes through all the highly congested traffic areas.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

No, it's not a commute, but an approx. monthly "tour" on a weekend. I need to make the trip anyway. So I might as well do that on my bicycle instead of driving or taking the train.

I purposely skipped the SD River Trail and Back Bay sections since I wanted to keep on major roads this time, and also because that section is at the start of my route, so I want to push harder to maximize the training.

I did this route on Sunday: Jeffrey, University, Jamboree, PCH, L.A.River Bikeway, District, Slauson, Olympic, Alameda, Union Station.

Some high lights and low lights:

The multiple hills on that section of Jamboree are a lot of fun, and they are great for training. The stop lights are at the right places so they won't break my momentum too much.

PCH has a constant head wind, but at least it's a pleasant sea breeze. There are many cyclists there, and some friendly challenges. I saw one stick-thin 6'2" cyclist on a Cervelo going upwind at > 20mph and he just blew by me, and gave me a wave. At that point, I realize I don't need an aero bike, I need an aero body.

He was not wearing a Hammer Nutrition jersey.

The Whole Foods at Long Beach has that hippy, surfer dude feel that's quite pleasant.

The L.A.River Bikeway was the hardest part for me. It just never ends, and there are few people there except for young families with children playing. It felt like a time trial: me against the head wind and the terrain. By the time I got to the northern most part, my core temp. was dropping since I was slowing down, and the sweat from earlier in the day was providing too much cooling, so my limbs were getting stiffer and stiffer.

Next time, I'll try the urban route, and maybe add some automated guidance to help me along.

Last time, I purposely chose well known roads that I can memorize so I don't need any electronics to help me find my way.


----------



## EvanAlmighty (Aug 27, 2013)

If you like those Jamboree climbs, then take Sand Canyon toward Quail Hill. At the round about, take the Shady Canyon trail on your left and follow that through Shady Canyon until you hit Culver. Make a left on Culver and another left on Prairie after the 73. Then take San Miguel to MacArthur to PCH.


----------

